# Don Seville Basic Don Seville Cigar Review - Don Seville Cigars….surprise!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Don Seville Cigars&#8230;.

Went to watch a UFC fight and hadn't taken along any stogies. Found a 4-pack of Don Seville for under $8 and I thought ...

Read the full review here: Don Seville Basic Don Seville Cigar Review - Don Seville Cigars&#8230;.surprise!


----------

